# Twin girls born this morning ❤️



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That top picture is priceless. :lovey::lovey:

Congratulations they are adorable.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. They are adorable.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

So sweet....you gotta love that face!!!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

I have never had twin doelings born at my place. Lots of mixed sets, tons of twin buckling, several singles of both bucklings and doelings, but never twin doelings! I don't think I could contain myself if I ever were that blessed - BUT I KEEP TRYING!!  Lucky you! They are beautiful and adorable! ENJOY


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww can I have one  I have baby kid depression right now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh how darling!


----------

